# Need PC Suggestions



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Going to drop the coin on some PC's and I need some suggestions. Want to keep total coin around $150, with less being even better. Not wanting anything super full or mild, so anywhere in-between is a possibility. Thanks all.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

It's hard to go too far wrong with any Cuban PC's. That said, H.Upmann and Rafael Gonzalez PC's are two of the best in that medium range, IMO. Neither should run much more than $125 if you shop around. Partagas Mille Fleurs are also great for even less; around $100.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm enjoying a Boli PC right now that's amazing. A box that is headed to Nicaragua with me.

Like the man above said you really can't go wrong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Suggestions in order.

1 Partagas Short
2 Partagas Short
3 Partagas Short
4 Partagas Short
5 Partagas Short 

Did i forget to mention Partagas Shorts :vs_laugh:

Forgive me as you all know i am indeed a Party Whore.

I also do enjoy HUHC. BPC, just discovered the HUHC a couple of years back.
I enjoy any PC really but these to me are the best of the best.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tony, you're being very un-PC. Take a minuto to think about that! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

If you buy the Parti Shorts they are best in the 50 count cabinets which puts it out if your price range. According to the pres of FOH Partagas selects the best shorts for the cabinet over the dress box of 25. Whether this is indeed fact, is up to whether you believe the guy. He does have more experience with CCs than almost anybody as he imports them to Oz and samples each lot over the years. 

Still you won't go wrong with any of the Cuban PCs. The ones that I like for the price are Mille Fleurs, but it seems that about a third of the box need serious time or have been rolled way to tight. Still you can't beat the price. I prefer a Partagas over the RyJ but that's just my preference. 

There are so many to chose from. Just pick one and be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have been pretty much only smoking my pipes and only 1 or 2 NC smokes a month for some time now and thought that this would allow the new foreigners to get plenty of rest time until they meet with a fiery end.

I've smoked a few Islanders before but this will be my first purchase. I've been browsing over a few places that I know are legit and have been researching and creating Fav Lists to compare, so whatever I decide on will be pretty soon.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Since winter this season has been colder than a witch's ... nipple, I'm seeing how attractive PCs and other shorter smokes are. (Outta long habit, I used to mainly smoke robustos in the NCs). But many here have mentioned how good the PC Cubans are to smoke & what a great value they can be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> Since winter this season has been colder than a witch's ... nipple, .....


We've been breaking record highs here for December & January. Been in the middle 70's all this week. :flame:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Eerily warm and sunny here for mid January when things are usually at the worst. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> Still you won't go wrong with any of the Cuban PCs. The ones that I like for the price are Mille Fleurs, but it seems that about a third of the box need serious time or have been rolled way to tight. Still you can't beat the price. I prefer a Partagas over the RyJ but that's just my preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After a full frustrating year trying to get a decent draw out of my box of PMF, I dry boxed this last weekend for a little over 24 hours. Made more of a difference than the one year I've had them in a humidor.

I also have a box of SC El Principe (EML FEB 15) that could've taken a sledgehammer blow into concrete and never even dented that I dryboxed for 2 days. Made them smokeable, a quality they had not possessed heretofore.

- MG


----------

